# Walt's Hobby Onroad results 11/7/06



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Another good turnout for Onroad. We had three full heats of 1/12 stock, some touring car and mini's too. It was a fun night of racing with everyone! See you guys Saturday. Here are the results:

1/12 Stock Onroad A Main

1. 50 8:02.63 Joel Winnicki TQ
2. 50 8:09.30 Bruce Throne
3. 49 8:05.30 George Silliman
4. 47 8:07.90 Dave Solomon
5. 46 8:06.29 Dave Stisser
6. 17 3:11.15 Dan Levy BU

1/12 Stock Onroad B Main

1. 38 8:02.64 Dan Levy
2. 38 8:09.89 Keith Lesh
3. 37 8:03.71 Dan Holcomb
4. 23 5:15.98 Dan Brigandi
5. 13 2:30.08 Todd Ferguson
6. DNS Jeff Gray BU

1/12 Stock Onroad C Main

1. 41 8:06.05 Jeff Gray
2. 32 8:05.52 Clif McKeen
3. 25 7:24.16 Jeff Darrow
4. 23 5:44.72 Steven Theiss
5. 15 3:56.60 Bill Ingersoll

1/10 4wd Touring Onroad A Main

1. 25 5:12.36 Bob Cummings TQ
2. 16 5:00.30 Gary Hall
3. 15 4:20.52 Ed Nesbitt
4. DNS Clint Bogart

1/18 Onroad A Main

1. 11 3:29.71 Dan Levy
2. 9 2:31.72 Chris Spencer


----------



## kljunior (Oct 1, 2006)

Some of the best fun I've had racing yet. Onroad is a blast and it was great to get such a nice turnout. I had a lot iof fun racing with Dan for the B-Main bump. My Carpet Knife is much better than I am..lol.


----------

